# Router table insert drawings



## Anonymous (27 Jan 2005)

Hi all

had to redraw them because Solid Edge 15 wouldn't open Solid Edge 11 work :twisted: 

But here they are for anyone interested in making an insert - full engineering drawings

Have fun :wink: 

http://www.btinternet.com/~my.webs/Table_insert/Insert.pdf

http://www.btinternet.com/~my.webs/Table_insert/Insert_3D.pdf

http://www.btinternet.com/~my.webs/Table_insert/plate.pdf

http://www.btinternet.com/~my.webs/Table_insert/plate_3D.pdf


----------



## Bean (27 Jan 2005)

Ta Tony


----------



## Signal (28 Jan 2005)

Thanks Tony, very good of you to have gone to the trouble to redraw

Signal


----------



## radicalwood (28 Jan 2005)

Thanks Tony,

The table looks really good.

All the best

Neil


----------



## Neil (28 Jan 2005)

Thanks, Tony - downloaded into my Projects folder  

Neil


----------



## RogerS (5 Jul 2005)

Tony

Is the insert also made from Aluminium? 3mm thick?

Did you make a range with different centre holes for varying cutter diameters?

Roger


----------



## Anonymous (5 Jul 2005)

Roger Sinden":16g1nahf said:


> Tony
> 
> Is the insert also made from Aluminium? 3mm thick?
> 
> ...



Hi Roger

Not sure if I understand you correctly. The main plate is 6mm aluminium sheet whilst the insert plates are 3mm sheet. 
I made 6 insert plates with varying hole sizes to accommodate varying diameter cutters


----------



## RogerS (5 Jul 2005)

Thanks, Tony..my mistake. I'm trying to locate a suitable supplier locally..!


----------



## amilford (6 Jul 2005)

What holds the inserts in?

Is there not a chance, or liklehood, of them coming out due to vibration?
Not a pretty thought if that does happen and one hits the spinning router bit


----------

